# Migrate to Netherlands - details



## AshaSasidharan (Aug 3, 2013)

Currently we are in India, me & my husband planning to relocate to netherland. We would like to know the details regarding the following aspects:-
a) How to process visa for relocating
b) How can we get a good job there? (I am Btech (IT), MBA with 4+ years of IT experience. (Husband Btech (CS) with Mtech with 8+ years of IT experience
c) How would be the cost of living, education and Heath care in the country

Please revert back with appropriate reply for the same

Asha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry it has taken so long to respond to your post. But you're asking a very broad question.

First of all, it would help if you could tell us why you're interested specifically in the Netherlands. If you speak Dutch, that would be a big plus. But in the Netherlands (as in most European countries) you usually have to get the job first, so that your employer-to-be can sponsor your visa application. There is also the risk that the employer may apply for the type of visa where the spouse won't be allowed to work.

You should check the website of the Dutch consulate that serves your area of residence to see what information they have on long-stay visas. Finding a job at distance can be pretty difficult, and it would definitely help if you were able to travel to the Netherlands to at least make yourself available for face to face interviews when the job search gets to that point. Few employers are willing to fly someone in from India to talk to them, however if you say that you will be visiting the Netherlands sometime soon, that could be a foot in the door to getting a face to face interview.

Unfortunately, public opinion in the Netherlands is apparently turning on immigration. I know they have always been very strict about requiring that long-term residents learn the Dutch language (and it isn't a real easy language to learn). Then there is always the matter of employers having to secure government permission in order to hire a foreigner from outside the EU unless they have pretty special qualifications.

It's not going to be easy, but then again, would it be worth striving for if it were easy?
Cheers,
Bev


----------

